# Moving to Rome - HELP appreciated!



## Manoocher (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi to anyone who can help out!

I will be moving to Rome soon to take up a new job and would appreciate any advice anyone can give with regards to:

1. As a priority I would need to find accomodation, 2 bedroom but preferrably 3 bedroom. My work will be in the north area apparently (Via Cassia) so that would be the area I would want to look into first. I have also heard that things get cheaper if one is willing to go a little out of Rome(?). Could anyone recommend letting agencies that are helpful and can speak English?

2. Again a priority would be to get a car(!) but am aware this could be a bit of a minefield, specially when one does not speak the language (yet). Has anyone out there been lucky in this area and willing to make suggestions please?

At the moment these are the two most important things I need to get sorted.

However, looking a little ahead, I also need to consider the following:
My wife is expecting and we need to know if the health service is good or if it's best to go private? If we need to go private, can anyone recommend a good insurance there and possible costs?

Also, we have a 2 1/2 year old boy and my wife will be keen to meet up with other mothers, make friends, etc., and obviously we are keen to make new friends in the Eternal City.

I am sure there will be more questions to ask, but in the meantime, if anyone can hep with the above, it would be an invaluable assistance to us!

Thank you.
Manoocher


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Manoocher said:


> Hi to anyone who can help out!
> 
> I will be moving to Rome soon to take up a new job and would appreciate any advice anyone can give with regards to:
> 
> ...


Hi Manoocher,

First, there is a thread here about meeting people in Rome which might give you some ideas:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/it...54-looking-english-speaking-friends-rome.html

Every country usually has an association like British Women's Society of Italy or whatever. Do a search online and I'm sure that you find some people. If you happen to be Anglican there are some Anglican churches in Rome like the All Saints Rome Church with lots of British expats attending.

I can't help too much with info on getting a car, but you should know that your UK licence will be valid for up to a year after which time you can exchange it for an Italian one. You won't have to do any tests or lessons since you are coming from another EU country.

I have lived in both Italy and the UK and find both public health services to be comparable and fine for everyday tasks; I think that the Italian one was recently ranked number 2 in the world. That being said, it might make sense to go private in order to be sure that you both have access to English speaking doctors who you can work with during your wife's pregnancy. The health service is good, but I don't know how many doctors speak English well!

Anywhere outside of Rome will indeed be significantly cheaper. 

Hopefully some other members of the board currently living in Rome will be able to give you more specific info!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Manoocher said:


> Hi to anyone who can help out!
> 
> I will be moving to Rome soon to take up a new job and would appreciate any advice anyone can give with regards to:
> 
> ...




Hi and welcome to the forum


Please let us know how your move is going

Maiden


----------

